# ?? What was the very largest size of round provo craft loom.



## DeniseH

?? What was the very largest size of round provo craft loom. Not the yellow one put it was a larger size that you could buy seperate. Wanting to think that maybe it was a purple color- not for sure. Does anyone have one to sell? Thank you.


----------



## Buttons

DeniseH said:


> ?? What was the very largest size of round provo craft loom. Not the yellow one put it was a larger size that you could buy seperate. Wanting to think that maybe it was a purple color- not for sure. Does anyone have one to sell? Thank you.


It's a 41 peg round loom. If you go online and get a Hobby Lobby 40% coupon, you can get the whole set for $8.99, it doesn't include tax. You might have to sign up. Its free. They are call Darice and they are the same thing as the Knifty Knitter. I have both set.

http://www.hobbylobby.com


----------



## DeniseH

Nope it is not the one in the set of 4 that you buy together. It is a seperate loom that is bigger than the biggest one in the set of 4 round looms.


----------



## Buttons

I have no idea. You could possibly ask Moon Loomer or Loom-a-Hat. Did you do a google search or checked on Amazon or Ebay? I hope someone will be able to answer your question as I never knew there was one bigger than the ones in the set.


----------



## annie78

I, too, would like to know if there is a larger loom and where it is available. Thanks for the great question. Will be watching for the answer!


----------



## Sine

DeniseH said:


> ?? What was the very largest size of round provo craft loom. Not the yellow one put it was a larger size that you could buy seperate. Wanting to think that maybe it was a purple color- not for sure. Does anyone have one to sell? Thank you.


You are correct--it is purple 10 1/4". It is the Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom.
The Provo Craft Knifty Knitter set of 4 is (from smallest to largest) blue, green, red, yellow.
Provo Crafts doesn't make the Knifty Knitter anymore so you would have to find one on the secondhand market.
Boye now makes the Knifty Knitter loom. You can find them at any craft store. The colors are: green-5-1/2 inch loom; blue-7-1/2 inch loom; orange-9-1/2 inch loom; pink-11-1/2 inch loom.
The colors may be different that I noted.


----------



## Wednesday

The purple hat loom is not bigger than the biggest yellow loom in the set of 4. I have the original knifty knitter set of 4, and the purple hat loom. The purple loom fits inside the yellow loom for storage. It's actually a little big bigger than the green loom, but smaller than the yellow loom.


----------



## beaz

Here is a comment from Amazon with reference to the purple loom:
"I love the Provo Craft Knifty Knitter looms.....I have MANY. I am glad I have this size and I'm sure I will find a use for it....like making a "turtle neck scarf"....but for the most part it is pretty big. It has 41 pegs, but it is 11 inches across. Most people think that the purple loom is bigger because it has 48 pegs, but that isn't true....the purple loom is only 10 inches across. This yellow one is the biggest round loom I have seen."


----------



## Buttons

I know there are three box stores that you can buy them and there colors are all different. When you order them online the colors again will be different, It all depends where you purchase them at.

This should settle all inquiries about the largest looms I hope.

http://loomknittingcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Looms-by-Manufacturer.pdf


----------



## cabingirl2006

DeniseH said:


> ?? What was the very largest size of round provo craft loom. Not the yellow one put it was a larger size that you could buy seperate. Wanting to think that maybe it was a purple color- not for sure. Does anyone have one to sell? Thank you.


Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom purple plastic - 48 pegs LG 5/8" THIS IS A ROUND LOOM you can knit with one strand of yarn on this loom
Knifty Knitter Extra Large Round Loom yellow plastic - 41 pegs XLG 13/16"

Has sales on Knifty Knitter looms by provo craft looms have to watch the site
http://www.cricutmachine.com/knifty-knitter-c-126_106.html

This site sold Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom purple plastic - 48 pegs LG 5/8"
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Provo-Craft-Knifty-Knitter-Purple-Adult-Hat-Loom-Set/6203745/product.html

Google 
Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom purple plastic - 48 pegs LG 5/8"


----------



## Buttons

The purple loom is only 10.25 in diameter Knifty Knitter where the yellow loom in Loops & Threads is the largest and its 11.5 inches in diameter. The Darice from Hobby Lobby's is 11 inches in diameter. 

The Yellow in the knifty Knitter is extra large loom and it is 11.5 inches in diameter.

I have all and just measured them.


----------



## Loomahat

DeniseH said:


> Nope it is not the one in the set of 4 that you buy together. It is a seperate loom that is bigger than the biggest one in the set of 4 round looms.


The purple loom has more pegs which creates a smaller gauge. In actual size I would say it falls in between the green and the yellow which makes it the perfect one for Adult hats


----------



## Buttons

Thanks Loomahat...


----------



## DeniseH

Thank you everyone for your help. Now at least I know I was not dreaming it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

DeniseH said:


> Nope it is not the one in the set of 4 that you buy together. It is a seperate loom that is bigger than the biggest one in the set of 4 round looms.


The purple KK adult hat loom is slightly smaller than the Yellow KK loom, has 48 pegs set at 5/8" gauge. Moon Loomer


----------

